# USB Razer mouse clickage problem

## ASCI Blue

I'm running a USB Razer 1000 mouse, the tracking works fine but the clicks most of the time are read as multiple clicks. eg; One click on an Xchat window to close it will close three, one click on my Konq quickbar icon opens two sessions, etc. 

XF86Config

```
 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

#       Option      "Resolution" "1000"

EndSection

```

I've changed the click readings in KDE 3.0, gone as far as setting the double click speed to 0 and still get multiple clicks at times. I've tried increasing and decreasing the pointer speed and still nothing (can't help to be thorough). I've also tried in Fluxbox just to see if it was KDE causing the problems and it happened there too. I dare to say I rebooted to Windows *twitch* and it worked fine there.

----------

## ASCI Blue

I tried the one last thing I hadn't tried before, switching my righty mouse to a lefty mouse. It seems that the right button is going bad.  :Sad: 

----------

## rommel

i have the 2000 buti dont use it...it would do that doubleclick cra before i loaded drivers for it in windows...the windows generic hid usb driver wasnt good enough....but i bought a optical cordless logitech mouse from walmart and dude i swear its better then my razer....optical is way better then tracking ball and you dont have to clean it...so if  it goes bad get the 35 dollar on ei have now....its really goood at fragin

----------

## ASCI Blue

I clean my razer maybe once every 3 months, everglide pads are nice. Tried a few opticals and all of them are too light for my taste, they feel flimsy.

----------

